# Youth deer tag



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Can a unfilled youth deer tag to used during the Muzzleloader season?
Hunting of coarse with a muzzle loader. Checked Gf web site and couldn't find any mention of the muzzleloader season, just the new thing that the kids could use a bow to fill the tag and can the tag be used for any deer?
thanks
Dean


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I separated my shoulder two years ago, and couldn't use my youth tag during the season myself. I can't remember if my dad had a muzzleloader yet or not. If he did and it was legal, we would have found a way for me to shoot it. Major painkillers, suck it up, etc. But he didn't. I'll ask him what ever happened with my youth tag, and see if he knows the rules.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

From the G&F website:
"If the licensee is unsuccessful in harvesting a deer during the youth deer season, the license will also be valid during the regular deer gun season."

So the way I read it it would *not* be valid during the muzzleloader season, just the youth season and the regular gun season. Since there is still a week left in the ML season I would call G&F and ask, I could be reading it wrong.

huntin1


----------

